# Fast alle 40 Fische über Nacht weg.



## tobyo28 (10. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ganz neu hier und das auch direkt mit einem Ärgerniss bzw einem Problem.

Als ich heute um ca 14 Uhr auf den Garten bin, musste ich feststellen das fast alle unserer  ~40 'Gold'fische weg sind. Das letzte Mal war ich gestern bis ca 20 Uhr auf dem Garten, sprich sie sind alle über Nacht bzw den Morgen verschollen.

Klar haben wir auch ab und zu Besuch von __ Reiher gehabt, auch Ringelnattern etc. haben den ein oder anderen Fisch entführt (meistens direkt den Größten). Der Teich ist jedoch recht gut gegen die Räuber geschützt, sodass nie mehr als 3,4,5 Fische über den Sommer weggekommen sind.

Nun haben wir selbst mit den Keschern etwas im Teich rumgesucht, nach 15 Minuten haben wir 2 Fische gesehen und ein halbtoter ist aufgetaucht den wir gleich zur Sicherheit in klares Wasser getan haben.

Nun Fragen wir uns wie das passieren konnte, unserer Meinung nur durch menschliche Kräfte. Aber selbst mit einem Kescher ist es schier unmöglich in der Beeilung ca. 37 von ~40 Fischen rauszufangen, vorallem da bei uns täglich jemand auf dem Garten ist und an diesem Morgen sogar die Gemeinde die Wasserabflüsse rund um die Gärten gereinigt hat. Gibt es eine Art Betäubung mit denen man die Fische dann mühelos aus dem Teich bekommt.

Uns stellen sich so viele Fragen...einfach unfassbar sowas.

Über Antworten freuen wir uns!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## chris73 (10. Apr. 2019)

Das war der __ Fischreiher, hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## tobyo28 (10. Apr. 2019)

chris73 schrieb:


> Das war der __ Fischreiher, hatte ich auch schon.


 Das ist eigentlich unmöglich, haben komplett um den Teich einen Zaun rum und darüber Drähte gespannt, sodass er eigentlich nirgends landen kann, allerhöchstens im Wasser, was ich aber bei 2m Tiefe eher ausschließen würde.
Vorallem so gründlich den Teich auszusäubern kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen. Sehen den __ Reiher seit fast 10 Jahren den Reiher regelmäßig und in der ganzen Zeit sind vllt 10 Fische weggekommen. Und jetzt plötzlich alle, 25 Große und 10 'Baby'fische?


----------



## PeBo (10. Apr. 2019)

Falls die Fische im Teich Versteckmöglichkeiten haben, tauchen sicherlich ein Großteil der Wasserbewohner wieder auf. Dies wünsche ich dir jedenfalls.  Also ich tippe auch auf __ Reiher!

Gruß Peter


----------



## tobyo28 (10. Apr. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Falls die Fische im Teich Versteckmöglichkeiten haben, tauchen sicherlich ein Großteil der Wasserbewohner wieder auf. Dies wünsche ich dir jedenfalls.  Also ich tippe auch auf __ Reiher!
> 
> Gruß Peter


Ja das hatten wir schon öfter, die sind dann nach ein paar Stunden wieder aufgetaucht...aber mein Vater hat heute den Teich 4-5 Stunden aus der Ferne beobachtet und es hat sich wirklich rein gar nichts getan, weder mit Futter noch mit bissle rumsuchen mit dem Kescher hat sich da was bewegt.

Kommt uns vorallem etwas spanisch vor da die Gemeinde am ganzen Morgen mit schwerem Gerät durch die Gärten fuhr, was einen Reiher eigentlich etwas abschrecken sollte.

Ich schau die folgenden Tage mal noch und berichte euch hier weiter, hoffentlich taucht tatsächlich noch der ein oder andere Fischi wieder auf.


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2019)

Sicheres Wissen ob noch Fische im Teich sind bekommst du nur, wenn du den Teich abläßt. Leider gibt dein Profil die Teichgröße und das Volumen nicht an. 

Goldfische gegen den __ Reiher so zu sichern ist ja fast schon Tierquälerei gegenüber dem Reiher. Goldfische sind so ziemlich das Fortpflanzungswilligste von den Teichfischen die es gibt. 
Ich wäre froh wenn sich ein Räuber der Goldfische bedient. Die __ Goldfisch-Popuation ist sehr schwer in den Griff zu bekommen, deshalb sei froh das es andere für dich tun.
Tue die Stricke/Drähte oder Seile weg. Ich könnte nicht schlafen in dem Bewußtsein einen Reiher grausam getötet zu haben. Nebenbei ist der Reiher geschützt.



			
				 Nabu schrieb:
			
		

> National
> Der __ Graureiher zählt als europäische Vogelart gem. § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 13 zu den vom Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatschG) besonders geschützten Arten.



Nur so ein Rat von mir ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Linnet (12. Apr. 2019)

Wenn der __ Reiher am Teich war seh ich oft tagelang kaum noch einen Fisch. Die brauchen manchmal etwas länger.

Helmut sind die Stricke nicht bloß zur Reiher Abwehr? Um sie am landen zu hindern? Das würde ich jetzt nicht direkt als Verstoß werten. Netze erledigen schneller mal nen Vogel als Stricke. Nur weil die unter Naturschutz stehen muss ich denen nicht meine Fische verfüttern.
Ich halte auch echt ganz und gar nix von der Aussage dass es nur Goldfische sind. Koi mögen ja teurer und aufwendiger sein, aber das heisst nicht, dass ich meinen Goldfischen die ja auch zu gefärbt und somit durch Zucht vom Menschen zu hilflos gemacht worden  sind um sich natürlich selbst zu helfen gegen Reiher und co nicht eigentlich Hilfestellung leisten sollte.
Klar gehört der Reiher zum natürlichen Umfeld. Der __ Goldfisch so aber nicht.
Ich habe im Spätherbst einen handzahmen regulären Goldfisch und einen handzahmen Sarasa vom Reiher gefischt verloren. 
Mögen ja keine Koi sein aber man kann seine Goldfische auch lieben und die beiden mögen zwar im direkten monetaren Vergleich zum Koi nix wert sein aber ein handzahmer Fisch ist in meinen Augen sehr viel wert


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2019)

Ich kann Deine Sicht nachvollziehen – niemand verliert gerne ein handzahmes „Haustier“. Die Tiere, die wir uns als Haus- und Gartengenossen halten, befinden sich in unserer Obhut und bedürfen, da wir sie ihrem natürlichen Habitat entnommen und durch Züchtung unfähig (oder schlechter fähig) zum Überleben in freier Natur gemacht haben, unserer Pflege und unseres Schutzes.

Aber auch der __ Reiher möchte natürlich leben und: sich zu ernähren gehört ebenfalls dazu. Und wieder ist es der Mensch, der den Lebensraum der in freier Natur lebenden Wildtiere beschnitten, verändert und teilweise zerstört hat. Gewässer werden in unterirdische Kanäle verlegt oder gleich ganz trockengelegt, Moore werden durch Torfabbau zerstört, Flüsse begradigt – die Reihe an Umweltzerstörungen ist lang. Und so kommen die Wildtiere, die in ihrem natürlichen Umfeld keine ausreichende Nahrung mehr finden, zu uns in die Dörfer und Städte. Reiher, Füchse, Rehe, Maulwürfe, Kormorane, Wildschweine oder gar Wölfe – können wir ihnen verdenken, dass sie – gleich uns – einen Selbsterhaltungstrieb haben und nach Nahrung und Unterschlupf suchen?

Ich persönlich empfinde immer Unbehagen, wenn ich lese, dass ein Teichbesitzer seinen Teich mit Netzen, Gittern oder Drähten überspannt, um den Reiher abzuwehren. Zum einen stelle ich mir das nicht schön anzusehen vor, zum anderen habe ich Sorge, ob die Vögel dabei zu Schaden kommen. Ich muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen habe, dass ein Reiher in solchen Strippen zu Tode gekommen wäre. Da lasse ich mich gerne von Euch belehren.

In meinem Teich schwimmt eine sich jährlich stark vermehrende Menge von Goldrotfedern, die viele Jahre sich selbst überlassen blieb. Der Teich ist sehr naturnah (bis auf einen Luftsprudler) und die Fische werden nicht gefüttert. In den drei Jahren, in denen ich den Teich nun mein eigen nennen darf, habe ich das Ganze erstmal nur beobachtet und die Eingriffe in Bepflanzung und Reinigung des Teiches sehr begrenzt gehalten. Und ich sehe den Reiher, der (vermutlich) täglich vorbeikommt und sich die kleinen Fische holt und den Eisvogel, der sich auch bisweilen blicken lässt. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass die Natur hier ein ziemlich gutes Gleichgewicht zu halten scheint und die Fische den Froschlaich regulieren und die __ Frösche die Mückenpopulation und die Vögel eben die Menge an Fischen reduzieren. Noch nie habe ich zum Glück an meinem Teich einen verletzten Fisch gefunden, der von einem Vogel dort halbtot verloren worden wäre. In den vergangenen drei Jahren habe ich überhaupt nur drei tote Fische im Wasser gefunden, was ich bei der Größe des Teiches und der Menge an Fischen für eine ziemlich gute Quote halte.

Ich verstehe, um den Bogen zum Anfang zurück zu schlagen, dass Teichbesitzer, die (in jeder Hinsicht) wertvolle Fische in ihren Teichen haben, diese schützen möchten. Und ich sehe den Interessenskonflikt zwischen Natur und Kultur, den es so ja nicht nur am Gartenteich gibt. Es tut mir jedes Mal sehr leid zu lesen, wenn eine/r von Euch geliebte Fische an den Reiher verliert und ich verstehe den Zorn. Ich selber freue mich dennoch jedes Mal, wenn ich diesen wunderschönen, majestätisch aussehenden Vogel an meinem Teich erblicke. Ich mag den Gedanken, dass mein Garten – trotz aller kulturell bedingten Veränderungen – Teil der Natur ist.

Ich habe – natürlich! – auch keine Lösung für diesen Interessenskonflikt. Ich wünschte mir nur, dass auch die zornigen Teichbesitzer die Schönheit und Wichtigkeit der Wildtiere sehen können und deren Recht auf Nahrung und Lebensraum nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten. Die Reiher haben keine bösen Absichten, sie möchten einfach nur leben, sich ernähren und ihre Jungen aufziehen. Genau wie die Goldfische. Genau wie wir.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2019)

tobyo28 schrieb:


> Kommt uns vorallem etwas spanisch vor da die Gemeinde am ganzen Morgen mit schwerem Gerät durch die Gärten fuhr, was einen __ Reiher eigentlich etwas abschrecken sollte.




Hi,

so was kann Fische auch extrem verschrecken da sie jede ungewohnte Erschütterung in Teichnähe wahrnehmen. Als hier am Löschteich der Wasserzulauf umgelegt werden mußte waren die Forellen vom damaligen Teichpächter selbst nach über einer Woche nach der Beendigung Bagger-/Erdarbeiten neben dem Teich net mehr auszumachen. Und dann, waren sie auf einmal alle wieder da

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Apr. 2019)

Ich kann nur jeden von diesen schnüren am Teich abraten.
Da ich sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe und ein __ Reiher bei einem Rettungsversuch mich am Arm getroffen hat.
Was sehr schmerzlich war, vermutlich ein Bein oder der Flügel, da es keine Offene Wunde gab nur Knall Rot und mehrere Tage weh tat.
Nun habe ich eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden, wo sich die Tiere nicht dran verletzen können.


----------



## flower 1711 (13. Apr. 2019)

Ich wohne seit 1996 einem Reihenendhaus mit kleinem Garten. Der Besitzer/Vermieter hat eine Teich angelegt ( ca 2m x 1,5m x 0,8 m also etwa 2,5 Kubikmeter ), den er als Regenwasserauffangbecken nutzen wollte. Dazu ist es nie gekommen. Bis 2012 hatten wir nur Pflanzen im Teich. Das war dann aber mit __ Schilf ziemlich zugewachsen. Nach dem Ausräumen haben wir 5 Goldfische in den Teich gesetzt. Mit einem kleinen Filter von Söll war das einigermaßen problemlos zu handhaben und die Goldfische haben sich prächtig vermehrt. Die Fische haben den fütterungslosen Winter immer überlebt.
Ich hab vor 2 Wochen noch einen Selbstbau Vorfilter installiert um den Schlamm- und Erdeintrag besser zu kontrollieren.Nach ein paar Tagen war von den Fischen nix mehr zu sehen.
Den Grund hab ich jetzt gefunden. Ein __ Reiher hat sich unseren Teich als Frühstücksbuffet ausgesucht. Vor 3 Tagen waren die Fische beim Füttern noch mal oben und es sah nicht nach großen Verlusten aus. Jetzt ist der Reiher aber immer öfter hier.
Einerseits ist das eine nicht so schöne und wenig humane Möglichkeit dem Vermehrungseifer der Goldfische etwas entgegenzusetzen, andererseits möchte ich schon das der Vogel nicht alles wegputzt. Gibt es denn ausser Zäunen, Drähten und Abdeckgittern noch etwas, was den Reiher langfristig aus dem Konzept bringen kann. 
Vogelscheuche , blinkende flatternde Bänder, Geräusche.

schöne Grüße aus dem heute nicht so sonnigen Baden-Baden
Reiner


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2019)

Bitte Eintrag Löschen


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2019)

Ich möchte mal ganz stark anzweifeln, das ein __ Reiher an einem Vormittag ca. 40 Fische aus dem Teich holt. Der würde doch gar nicht mehr abheben können. Zumal die Fische ja auch nicht Schlange stehen, um vom Reiher gefressen zu werden. Ich tippe auch eher auf den Schreck durch die Vibrationen und den Lärm von den Baumaschinen. Und wenn Du dann noch mit dem Kescher durch den Teich gepflügt bist, hast Du den Schrecken nochmal verdoppelt.


----------



## flower 1711 (14. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
wie ich schon schrieb hatten wir seit Einzug der Fische vor 7 Jahren keinen Reiherbesuch bemerkt und auch keine erkannten Verluste.
Seit paar Tagen lässt er nicht locker. Nachdem er gestern mehrfach am Teich war hat meine Frau mit Rankgittern  und diversem Gerätschaften einen provisorische Abwehrzaun errichtet. Trump lässt grüßen. Um dann heute früh aus der Wohnung die glücklicherweise erfolglosen Versuche des Reihers zu beobachten.
Ich hätte ja gerne noch gefilmt ob er wirklich was erwischt. Das Wasser ist noch recht trübe weil die Bakterien noch nicht am Start sind.
Zumindest kann man auf den Bildern erahnen wo der Kollege  noch Leckerbissen vermutet.
Irgendwann war es meiner Frau zu doof, weil er auch noch die Pflanzen zertrampelt und sie hat das Fenster aufgemacht um ihn zu ermahnen doch das Gelände zu verlassen.
Mittlerweile haben wir die Konstruktion noch ausgebaut.

Grüße
Reiner

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iai6hbeyeqo4l7t/Reiherbesuch.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Teichhexe (22. Apr. 2019)

Wir haben heute CD aufgehängt als Lichtspiegelungen was den __ Reiher von weiteren besuchen abhalten soll, dazu werde ich Chromagankugeln aufbringen die in Futterringen schwimmen werden, auch diese reflektieren das Licht, was den Reiher stört da dieser ungestört fischen möchte so ganz ohne Ablenkung ;-) versuchen kann man vieles, irgendwas wird bestimmt helfen oder hat noch wer einen anderen Tipp ;-)


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2019)

.. wir stellen die Saison über immer einen 'Reiherschreck' auf..... hört sich brutaler an als es ist...
schaut so aus: https://www.primrose-garten.de/-p-8...sBqfZa0KuFO5uTLGVBkpv_wmppISM1DRoCiw4QAvD_BwE

Recht effektiv und der Bursche, der hier fliegt, hat schnell gemerkt, dass diese 'Dusche' nicht wirklich witzig ist!


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2019)

Da bei unseren Reihern die Saison im Winter liegt, hilft mir so ein Wasserspeier eingefroren auch nichts


----------



## chris73 (24. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir hat der __ Reiher Ostern 2014 ca 50 Goldfische geholt!


----------



## flower 1711 (26. Apr. 2019)

Hallo
ich hab da noch ne Frage. Nach dem Reihergalama vor 2 Wochen hab ich ca 10 der ca 25 Fische wieder entdeckt.
Das Wasser ist mittlerweile sehr klar, tagsüber sind die Fische aber fast nicht zu sehen, auch weil die Sonne noch zu 
flach steht und meist nur indirektes Licht in den Teich fällt. Man sieht nur den Himmel und die Hauswand vom Nachbarn spiegeln. 
 Die Goldies halten sich am am Grund zwischen Schwimmpflanzen auf und meist in den Verstecken die ich im Teich installiert hab. Das sind ein Ton Flaschenregalstein als Pflanzkorbsockel und zur Fischbelustigung, und noch ein umgestülpter Tonblumentopf mit großen Löchern in den Seiten als Eingang. in dem Topf drängeln die sich oft zu mehreren. Ich glaub fast die sind zu Einsiedlerkrebsen mutiert.
Nacht mit der Taschenlampe krieg ich die schon besser zu sehen, sind aber sehr scheu.
Wer hat denn Erfahrung wie lange es so dauert bis das Trauma überwunden ist und sie wieder oben zur Fütterung erscheinen?

Reiner


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Apr. 2019)

Kommt immer drauf an wie zutraulich Sie vorher waren.
Mit ein paar tagen musst du Rechnen, viel wichtiger ist das der __ Reiher nicht mehr an den Teich kommt.
Ich habe seit ca 1 Jahr ruhe vor dem Reiher nach dem ich Ihn Elektrifiziert habe.


----------



## DbSam (27. Apr. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca 1 Jahr ruhe vor dem __ Reiher nach dem ich Ihn Elektrifiziert habe.


Ein elektrifizierter Reiher - das klingt ja mal interessant.   


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wie lange halten die Akkus und hat der dann auch Standlicht? 

PPS:
Mir sind nur alkoholisierte Reiher bekannt, aber die können ordentlich reihern. lol


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2019)

Ach Carsten @DbSam du verstehst das alles mal wieder falsch. 
Der __ Reiher wird bei Kontakt mit den Drähten elektrifiziert. D.h. er glüht kurz auf (was im Dunkeln ganz hilfreich sein kann), aber das entscheidende ist: er wird umgehend von sämtlichen Federn befreit und ist schön knusprig gebraten.
Und das ganze ist sogar nachhaltig, zumindest solange sich die Reiher weiter vermehren und andere Teichbesitzer, wie ich,sie füttern


----------



## DbSam (28. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Carsten @DbSam du verstehst das alles mal wieder falsch.


 Na ja, das liegt so in mir drin. Ich kann da nichts dafür. Wirklich nicht.
Ich gebe mir ja schon ganz, ganz dolle Mühe.
Es hilft aber scheinbar nichts. Denn auch meine Frau sagt, dass ich sie immer falsch verstehen würde.


Also mit Deinem Wissen schlussfolgere ich dann halt aus diesem Satz:


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca 1 Jahr ruhe vor dem __ Reiher nach dem ich Ihn Elektrifiziert habe.


... dass man dann nach solch einem Grillfest mindestens ein Jahr hungern muss?

Das finde ich aber nun wiederum auch blöd. 


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Apr. 2019)

Damit es was besonderes bleibt, gibt es bei uns nur 1 mal im Jahr __ Reiher. 
Dafür macht die Zubereitung fast keine Arbeit und Dank René sind die Reiher schön Fett gefressen mit teuren Kois.

Ein kühles Bier schmeckt am besten zu gegrilltem Reiher.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> D.h. er glüht kurz auf (was im Dunkeln ganz hilfreich sein kann), aber das entscheidende ist: er wird umgehend von sämtlichen Federn befreit und ist schön knusprig gebraten.
> Und das ganze ist sogar nachhaltig, zumindest solange sich die __ Reiher weiter vermehren und andere Teichbesitzer, wie ich,sie füttern


lachboden


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2019)

das ist nicht lustig... deshalb  und  für Euch Jungs!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> das ist nicht lustig... deshalb  und  für Euch Jungs!



eben,

wenn heißts ja auch richtig "brat mir nen Storch"

und net

"grill mir nen __ Reiher"

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> eben,
> wenn heißts ja auch richtig "brat mir nen Storch"
> und net
> "grill mir nen __ Reiher"
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, daß dieser Unterschied noch auffällt, wenn " ES " lecker angerichtet auf dem Teller liegt


----------



## Lion (30. Apr. 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> das ist nicht lustig... deshalb  und  für Euch Jungs!



Ida, es muß auch nicht lustig sein, er soll nur schön leuchten und gut schmecken.


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2019)

Moin,
ich find das richtig gemein ! Wir geben uns hier alle Mühe, und der Fred-Ersteller kommt gar nicht wieder


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Mai 2019)

Wen wundert es, bei den konstruktiven Beiträgen. +++


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wen wundert es, bei den konstruktiven Beiträgen. +++


Daran kann es nicht gelegen haben, der war schon einen Tag später nicht mehr da.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Mai 2019)

Zum Lesen muß man nicht angemeldet sein.
Und weg ...


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2019)

Gehe davon aus die Fische sind wieder da und er meldet sich wieder bei seinem nächsten Problem.


----------



## flower 1711 (5. Mai 2019)

na mich hätte es ja auch interessiert wie das mit den 40 Fischen ausgegangen ist.
Die Überlebenden bei mir kommen nach wie vor erst beim Einbruch der Dunkelheit aus ihren Verstecken.

Lichtscheues Gesindel das.


----------



## baddie (6. Mai 2019)

Moin, 
ich les hier immer nur __ Reiher. 
Bei mir hat es vor 2 Wochen , an einem Tag 4 Grosse Koi und 2 Orfen, zerlegt. War kein Reiher , sondern 2 , offenbar im Team arbeitende, Krähen.
Die Koi habens beim Sonnenbaden im Flachbereich bekommen aber wie sie die flinken Orfen bekommen haben ....?
2 Tage später hab ich die beiden auf frischer Tat ertappt bevor sie was gefangen haben.
Gibt also auch noch andere Bösewichte am Teich


----------



## Ida17 (7. Mai 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> *Ida*, es muß auch nicht lustig sein, er soll nur schön leuchten und gut schmecken.



Ich bin doch auch für Geierbraten, meinen Segen habt Ihr!


----------

